# edibles or health related ??



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have quite a few plants growing on our homestead that I cannot identify; some I "think" I can; but not sure if edible or useful for health issues. I am hoping this forum can help me sort these out.

I know this first one is some type of cover crop. I think it is wheat, though not sure. It comes up in our garden every year and gets real tall if we don't till it under. (Years ago I through out annualsfor some green manure. I think this is one of those.)









This next one I think is "poke salad" but not sure "when" it can be eaten. I have seen my goats eat both leaves and black berries from this type of plant without negative repercussions; yet I have been told the berries are poisonous. Are they poisonous only to humans or can we eat them too? When is good time to harvest this?









Can anyone identify this tree? Is this a good tree to permit to grow; and if so, why? If not, why? 









These next ones are plants that are growing abundantly all over the acreage, especially in our garden area. Can anyone help me identify these and let me know if it is edible or medicinal or harmful or just plain useless? 
1.









2. 









3.









4.









Will post the rest on next post.
Thanks for helping.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

continuing .... #5 is in next post


6.









7.









8.









Thank you for helping.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

...finally got all pics to show up except this one (with all numbers now at top of each pic)
#5









It was apparently the size that prohibit the showings.


----------



## CCCJerseys (Apr 3, 2010)

1st pic- Foxtail--rotten weed
2nd- pokeweed, greens are edible when very very young-berries deadly poison 10 berries will kill a child.
3rd- looks like poison oak- not sure though
4th- Giant Ragweed- Indians used to use the seeds for flour- check it out further before use
5th- don't know
6th- Pigweed- cows like it-
7th- don't know
8th- Horse Nettles- Very poisonous to everything
9th- Mullen- Many good uses.

Be sure to do more studing from more than a couple of sources before using anything. Many books conflict on what is poison or not.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

mo, what state do you live in?

Thank You, CCCJerseys!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Virginia


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that the tree is a sweet gum.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thamks mammabooth. I know we do have gum ball trees around here. There leaves look different to me & their limbs are not smooth. Did not consider sweet gum. The leaves actually remind me of oak.

I was thinking #3 in my first post was an extra large Plantain...maybe not!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

#1 and #3 are ragweed;2nd from top and #5 are poke; #2 is redroot pigweed(wild amaranth)...I think we are getting some confusion because the first 3 pics are not numbered. I agree on the tree, mullien and horse nettles... but #4 and #6 I have no clue.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Bee. I am starting to think #4 is Plantain as it has the same shape of leaves and the stems coming up look like an older/larger version. The plant is larger than any Plantain I've seen over the net; but we have it and smaller plants (identified via net as plantain) all over the place.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

sorry I must dissagree, # 4 looks branched which plantain does NOT do. Plantain goes directly from root to leaf rosette..no stem. The plant can "bunch" off the root new rosettes but without stems. I just went out and got a leaf..the leaf is very thin, not fleshy at all and on the underside the veins are very prominent; in fact you can pull the veins out like in a celery stalk. I would not dissagree with you so strongly except that true plantain has so may uses medicinaly I don't want you to confuse it with something else.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

re-read my post..opps!! I keep saying "stem" instead of "branch"..the leaves have stems but the plant does not branch. It stays a rosette at ground level.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

You may be right. Tomorrow I will go and look at it again. (I don't take good pictures; so will have David take some pics of it.)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Here are some more plants growing on our acreage. I think I know what some are; but would appreciate confirmation from anyone who knows for sure.

Number 1 (think this is some type of parsely)









Number 2 (some type of ground cover; close-up in corner)









Number 3 (think this is sheepshire; mother said we could make lemon jelly out of it; notice the seed pods; have strong lemon flavor)









Number 4 (think this is lemon balm, a medicinal herb; not sure how it serves the body though)









Number 5 (think this is lambsquarter; if so, it can be cooked like spinach; notice how the deer took off some of the tops)









Number 6 (think this is passion flower; flowers are beautiful; fruit delicious)









All above are growing wildy all over the place. We simply have not been sure enough about any of it to coral & work it for use. Hopefully, someone in here can help us clarify the plants and their uses.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

# 1 , I don't know, can we get a pic of a flower..parsley is in the carrot family and would have a flower in the classic flat top umbrel like queen annes lace. Or a pic of the whole plant?? Might be a yarrow. # 2 crow'sfoot..protected in some areas due to over gathering for holiday greenery; #3 sorrel (sheep sorrel) watch excessive consumption because of the oxalic acid(which gives it's "tang") can inhibit the absorption of calcium; #4 lemon balm, positive ID if it smells strongly of lemon when crushed(looks like it!); #5 lambs quarter..one of my favorite edibles, I like it better than spinach.#6 passionflower(maypop)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, I can see how the smaller plantain plants do not have stems. The following 4 pics I think are different sizes of this plantain plant. Please feel free to correct me when I am wrong. I have much to learn before I start feeding anything growing here to my family.





































These next 2 I'm pretty sure are wild carrots. If so, I think we can only eat the roots, which are rather small.



















The next two show the "whole" plant of one shown in one of my other posts. Hope this helps identify it.



















I have 10 more I will place in the next post. Please know I appreciate so much the help I am getting in here. I do so need to use whatever our place provides; and I want to use it appropriately.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

The first (unnumbered) is Foxtail, a weedy grass not good for much of anything.
Number 7 is called Buffalo bur, not good for anything, a nuisance.
Number 8 is Mullein, does have some herbal medicinal uses.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

continued .... (I am using the alphabet to help posters identify which picture is being spoken about. The letter will be at the "top" of each pic.)

A.









B.









C.









D.









E.









F.









G.









H.









I.









J.









This is all we have found so far. As soon as I am sure what we have, I will google all to find out which ones are edible (which parts to use and how to prepare) and which ones are medicinal (which parts to use and how to prepare for what).

I know this was a lengthy thread and I am grateful you took the time to help. Thank you.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

on the four pics you believe to be plantain..one and 2 are but 3 and 4 are a member of the dock family..look at the back of all the leaves. You are looking for those stand out veins..dock does not have them, also dock is a flesher leaf, plantain is very thin.

c is goldenrod..some kinds make a wonderful tea

D and H are more ragweed

E may be Scotch Broom (and F)

J is Lady's Thumb(notice the faint purple blotch in the middle of the leaf)

you need a copy of "A Field guide to Edible Wild Plants" Lee Allen Peterson


----------



## CCCJerseys (Apr 3, 2010)

a-don't know
b-might be indian paintbrush will be blooming soon w/ red flowers if it is.
c-golden rod
d-cleavers- lots of uses
e-maybe wild lobelia, not sure
f-don't know
g-dk
h-dk
I-dk
J- smart weed.

Be extremely careful on all and do lots of studing.
The wild carrot may well be an extremely poisionous look alike.
The yellow clover looking stuff is great in salads but too much will cause stomach upset.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you very much for the name of that book. I shall find and purchase it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I am closing this thread at OP's request. some of the photos may disappear as the links are using lots of her site's bandwidth.

Angie


----------

